# Which one to get? Snapper residential or commercial?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi. I was looking into getting a snapper next year in january. I was looking at a rp217017bv. Or a commercial one. I heard that the kawasaki engine was hard for parts and expensive. I like to bag mulch and discharge. I cut a lot of lawns in my neighborhood. I would like some suggestions on what snapper would suit my needs. Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hey i looked at snappers website. residential would be for maybe ten or more small yards or maybe 6 big ones a month. not to expensive and they do have a big briggs engine not i/c but good enough to drop in high gear and get it done fast.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Would a standard 6.5 quantum last good for 10 to 20 yards a week? My martial arts teacher has 4 snappers. 3 are the new residential kind. They are in the shop already. And he has 1 very old snapper from the eighties. He says the old ones are the best. My lawns vary from month to month. But I need a mower that's always ready and has a lot of power. That's why I'm looking at the briggs intek. What about Honda?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i would get the quantum i/c because the normal alluminum block will wear out quiker when doing lots of work. provide lots of power.. hondas are alright for your granny two strips of grass type jobs. not for continuous use. and of couse the old snapper were the good ones. briggs puts out your power not hondas they don't put up to the abuse


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmnnnnn. Thanks. I was wondering then, I would have to get a snapper that the engine has blown and needs a new one or something like that. Because I can't get a new one with a briggs i/c. But I have seen a lot of professional cutters with a snapper with the i/c.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah old ones i know


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> i would get the quantum i/c because the normal alluminum block will wear out quiker when doing lots of work. provide lots of power.. hondas are alright for your granny two strips of grass type jobs. not for continuous use. and of couse the old snapper were the good ones. briggs puts out your power not hondas they don't put up to the abuse


hehe, hondas dont put up with the abuse of cutting 20-30 acres a week, people in this neighborhod have big yard, and deep pockets

i have a aluminum block quantum that sees 3 acres in one day, no problems other than the fuel bubbling in the lines and carb :tongue: thats just from being run so long and being so hot, it runs like new, although ive blown a spark plug or 2 or alot of them out of the head while working, the threads in the head are a weak point 
i need to get a new head again, it blew again today
then again, its from the year after they started the quantum line  
its been rebuilt 1 time when i got it earlier this year from a dump
its on a tryoy bilt mulching deck from 1993
it runs good, has plenty of power for a 4 horse model and hardly bogs down at the hill where it sees brushwork and 3 acres of sometimes 8-10 inch field grass  
is it the deck, or doe sit have more tourqe than the 6.75 hp quantum on a crapsman deck i used (my stepfathers mower)
in my yard, it cant mulch without bogging down, has a new blade, its the proper blade, its one of the high tunnel mulcher/bagger decks


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Troybilt? I heard they're crap just like any other mtd mower.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

some mtd's are crap


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Isn't the John Deere L100 made by MTD?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the ones that you find a walmart and oddball places usually some are good but some i've seen will fall apart on you. john deere keeps an eye out on their manufacturers. others don't really care. you know something is funny. why would walmart sell mowers that sit out all year. most are rusted out and need new tires, they know people don't want them. but they keep them at the same price.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Troybilt? I heard they're crap just like any other mtd mower.


its a garden way troybilt, from before mtd took over :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you know what mtd to me stands for. MORE work TO DO fixin them


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hank, jd L100 and other are made by john deere like the ones at homedepot. My friends dad has a L100 and only cuts his grass with it and it always needs repair. I think the engine is the problem. It's a 17.5 briggs intek avs. I have a mtd yardman from last year and can't complain with it. I used it like hell for 2 years. I cut some of the highest lawns around my neighborhood and it never let me down. The 6.5 tecumseh is a great engine! The only issue is with the cut. I just cut one of my REALLY big lots with it. I had a new blade put on it. Question: When you get a new blade, does it take time for it to cut better? I think the paint on it made it cut so bad. It looked like I cut the grass with my old blade. What's up with that?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well one in a million for the good manufacturers will have problems. one in a thousand mtd's are bad. they aren't very well made due to they don't have higher standards. i know this man with a john deere. used it for cutting 30 acre to 2 acre yards every week at least five yards per day around here and the briggs engine was alluminum so it lasted around 4 years. never gave problems except the hood broke off from someone leaning on it. plastic


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the blade cut matters on the mower and blade quality. high carbon steel blades last longer. what exactly is wrong with the L100, the engine wouldn't be the cause for everything else breaking


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a friend that I cut with with. He has a walk-behind toro proline and a gravely zt1640. It has a 16 hp briggs intek avs. It never gives any problems. And it's used commercially.


----------

